# VIPER 5900 Alarm



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Why is this $600 on the viper site and $250 on ebay for a brand new, not return, not refurbished, factory sealed along with a two year warranty? My trip is I'm wondering if this is compatible with a '87 Brougham. Any of you know. And around how much should I expect to pay on installation.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

you can put that in any car only thing that matters is that some features wont work in some cars but for the most part it should be fine


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

get the wiring diagram for ur car and do it urself thats wat i did saved my self hella cash :biggrin: same deal that you got i got my alarm off ebay and did it myself some shop around here wanted to charge me the same price as the alarm just to install it others wanted $100 to $200


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

oh yeah get a test light, volt meter , they'll be ur best friend durin the process


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 25 2008, 03:14 AM~11969198
> *Why is this $600 on the viper site and $250 on ebay for a brand new, not return, not refurbished, factory sealed along with a two year warranty? My trip is I'm wondering if this is compatible with a '87 Brougham. Any of you know. And around how much should I expect to pay on installation.
> 
> 
> ...


buy it off ebay.I got mine at a local shop around here for 800 installed :uh: .fucked up part about is that i had to go get it fixed like 3 or 4 times :angry:


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

the remotes are junk. get the new model 5701 and pay a little extra, you'll be alot happier. they have totally redesigned everything with built in relays so there is no more external relay packs.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 27 2008, 05:35 PM~11987918
> *the remotes are junk. get the new model 5701 and pay a little extra, you'll be alot happier. they have totally redesigned everything with built in relays so there is no more external relay packs.
> *


It's four dollar less on ebay and I like this one because of the screen and range. This model has a range of a mile and the 5701 is 2,000 feet.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

mine wont work when im right on top of the truck much less a mile away


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the 791xv and i love it i also got the tilt sensor ( incase someone wants to try to swipe the wheels and my brain has been relocated into a lockbox made of 3/4 mdf


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Oct 28 2008, 01:55 PM~11996564
> *I have the 791xv and i love it i also got the tilt sensor ( incase someone wants to try to swipe the wheels and my brain has been relocated into a lockbox made of 3/4 mdf
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

On both my cars....and I have no complaints. :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 28 2008, 03:19 PM~11995661
> *mine wont work when im right on top of the truck much less a mile away
> *



X10 and be ready to change the battery in the remote once a month


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 28 2008, 05:16 PM~11997401
> *X10 and be ready to change the battery in the remote once a month
> *


word to the motha


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

retail on that peice is $600. but you got it from someone selling that shit on the side. if DEI knew, he would be yanked as a dealer if he even is one.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 28 2008, 04:16 PM~11997401
> *X10 and be ready to change the battery in the remote once a month
> *


 not true i only change mine every 3 months and i used remote start 3-4 times a day


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 28 2008, 04:25 PM~11997509
> *retail on that peice is $600.  but you got it from someone selling that shit on the side.  if DEI knew, he would be yanked as a dealer if he even is one.
> *


don't worry bout it i would love to save money, i payed 549 for mine installed and dei can suck a nut they mark thier shit up so much it isn't funny


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

I keep saying I'm going to get some rechargebles, but never do :banghead:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

Why does the remote light up only when you change the battery?and it also plays a song :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

you need to setup the remote to use the lightup feature and you can also set for beeping or vibrate modes


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 29 2008, 06:11 PM~12008021
> *Why does the remote light up only when you change the battery?and it also plays a song :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :twak: you didn't even look at the manual huh :biggrin: :biggrin: it's got a lot of nice little features 
got mine installed for 400


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 29 2008, 05:49 PM~12008366
> *:twak:  :twak: you didn't even look at the manual huh :biggrin:  :biggrin: it's got a lot of nice little features
> got mine installed for 400
> *


manual?!Whats that?lol I dont have it anymore.Shoot me some info on getting the purdy light to come on :0 :biggrin: .


----------



## LowLife4Life (Oct 31, 2008)

he he


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

5900 manualhere you go
to turn the backlight on you just press the program button on the back and after it beeps you press the door unlock button the light should come on


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Nov 1 2008, 10:31 AM~12032165
> *5900 manualhere you go
> to turn the backlight on you just press the program button on the back and after it beeps you press the door unlock button the light should come on
> *


----------



## waterdawg (Dec 12, 2008)

recently had the 5900 installed and after reading the manual a couple times, still unsure of how to pop the trunk with the aux button? holding it down seemed to have locked up my remote and only way to undo is to set off my alarm by unlocking/opening door with key. i realize pressing the aux and lock/unlock is a silent chirp feature, but uncertain if a truck pop was installed.... is that something extra that should have been asked for?


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

possibly of you might try the aux and then pust the start button once ? or take it back and ask the shop to show you


----------



## waterdawg (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for the tip... will check to see


----------



## slab-roller-214 (Nov 8, 2008)

man i purchased one off ebay it was a sweet deal man for 250 worth it all the way just gotta find sum 1 to hoook it all up tho man but if you can do it then go right ahead buy it i had mine 4 a while now


----------

